# Just saying hi



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

New on here had my TT for couple of years now always find forums helpful well sometimes :wink: well my site name some may understand used to have a bike now I have a TT well maybe chat to some of you Gaz


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

No more bike?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

trev1964 said:


> No more bike?


Yep no more bike and nope still not missing it  still love watching GP's


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

Welcome anyway, former biker.


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

trev1964 said:


> Welcome anyway, former biker.


Cheers Trev so go on then what 2 wheel monster do you have? :twisted:


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

It aint a monster mate. 
I love it though. 
2012 600RR

Done loads to it. Its a weapon.


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

trev1964 said:


> It aint a monster mate.
> I love it though.
> 2012 600RR
> 
> Done loads to it. Its a weapon.


Nice bike Trev always tell people that are after a first bike I tell them 600RR will look after them


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

When I work it out or remember I'll post a pic of Car and Bike


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

Latest in a long line to be fair.
Had loads of bikes since doing my test in 2000.
Tried the litre bikes, 2001 Fireblade, 2008 R1. 
Had several 750's. 
Always come back to 600's as the most fun and rewarding to ride. 
Had 3 TL1000s as well, really enjoyed the v-twin experience. 
Love this 600 tho. 
Done a decat and end can, loud as fook. 
Big piston forks. 
Quickshifter and using race pattern. 
Quick action throttle. 
Holds it own with most stuff, even on track.


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

trev1964 said:


> Latest in a long line to be fair.
> Had loads of bikes since doing my test in 2000.
> Tried the litre bikes, 2001 Fireblade, 2008 R1.
> Had several 750's.
> ...


And in HCR colours great handling bike the RR and in my mind better than the Blade had a ZX10 that bike was just mad lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Cheers Yellow


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

Ok Trev did have my bike pic up for a bit not post pictures on a forum so will give it another go soon lol


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

Love the bike. 
Snap on the car, i have a black coupe as well. 
I loved my Gixers. 
My first new bike was a K4 Gixer 600. 
Followed by a K5 750, K6 750, K7 750 and then a K8 600. 
Then went to the dark side for the 2008 R1. 
Loved the K6/7 750's.

Why you not got a bike now?


----------



## Gixer2TT (Dec 30, 2018)

trev1964 said:


> Love the bike.
> Snap on the car, i have a black coupe as well.
> I loved my Gixers.
> My first new bike was a K4 Gixer 600.
> ...


Just wasn't feeling the love for them anymore best for me was my ZX 636 B1 loved that bike was just mental.

Got the TT two years ago needed a new car was on the way to buy a Leon truthfully not really a car person on the way was looking at other placese one place they was a TT started looking around it and a salesperson came up to me asking if I wanted to take it for a test drive told her I was ok but got talked into talking it for a test drive fell I love with it told her I was going to have a look at the Leon but would let her know.

Looked at the Leon but my mind was made up I wanted a TT phoned her saying loved the TT but it had to many miles she said 72000 wasn't that many for a Audi but I told her I wanted one with less she then told me to go for a Quattro looked on line next day I got mine totally love it great car.


----------

